# opening up a dkrm at home  need help !



## emi (May 26, 2009)

Hello Im planning on setting up a darkroom at home (B&W)
But Im not sure what kind of chemical should I be buying
I remember I was using D76 to develop film in my photography class. But
I brought Kodak Dektol Developer yesterday. Is it the same or should I be buying others? 
Another question is:
The chemical that are used to develop films, do you use that to produce prints as well?
Could you kindly name the chemicals that I will be needing as well?

Thank you very much!


----------



## Torus34 (May 27, 2009)

There's a series of articles right here on TPF which will answer your request in considerable detail.

Should you require clarification on anything covered in them, please feel free to PM me. I have some knowledge of the topics and techniques involved and will be glad to assist.


----------



## Dwig (May 27, 2009)

emi said:


> ...
> I remember I was using D76 to develop film in my photography class. But
> I brought Kodak Dektol Developer yesterday. Is it the same ...




No, different names and different uses. D-76 is a very good general purpose film developer and useless for developing paper prints. Dektol is, with very very few exceptions, a print-only developer.


----------



## emi (May 27, 2009)

Hi thanks for the replies
What kind of developer, stopper and fixer would you recommend me to use? for both print and film? Thanks loads


----------



## Torus34 (May 28, 2009)

Parts III, IV & V in the series of articles right here on TPF which will answer your questions.


----------



## emi (May 28, 2009)

Hello~ im new to the forum. Does that mean I will have to pay to answer my questions in this forum? THanks


----------



## Torus34 (May 28, 2009)

The articles are free.  You'll find them under 'Articles of Interest' near the top of the main forum page.  Here's the link to the first one:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...lm-photography-part-iii-film-development.html


----------

